# whats your odometer read?.



## erik5TT (Jul 14, 2008)

just curious to how many miles everyone has on their cars.. being my only car, and driving the way i do, ive put on around 42k a year... currently sitting at 157,586 miles.. hopefully many more to come!


----------



## 00_Bora (Oct 15, 2005)

*FV-QR*

51k...bought it in june with 39k though


----------



## TToxic (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: whats your odometer read?. (erik5TT)*

44k - Purchased new in 04.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: whats your odometer read?. (erik5TT)*

76k...bought with 33k in April 2008


----------



## fijitt (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: whats your odometer read?. (l88m22vette)*

113k.. bought it with 35k back in 05


----------



## jdub_atl (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: whats your odometer read?. (fijitt)*

21k - purchased a year ago with 13


----------



## 1badg35 (Oct 6, 2008)

72k- purchased a little over a year ago with 67k


----------



## quattrosNrabbits (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: (1badg35)*

133k, purchased April '08 at 90k, garaged for 4-5 months each year while the winter beater takes up the slack.


----------



## heizervr6 (Feb 5, 2005)

*Re: (quattrosNrabbits)*

176K miles. Just bought it two months ago. Looks and runs like it has 17K miles on it, literally. A big http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to the previous owner from Oklahoma for keeping it so pristine!


----------



## kclax44 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: (quattrosNrabbits)*

81... bought it three years ago with 68k and its my daily.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

02 and just turned 63k. Bought it just over a month ago with 60k and already put 3k miles on







. I've owned 7 cars, and this is one of my favorites.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

126k
Bought it a couple years ago with 86k. No storage for me. Winter rally car FTW!


----------



## 2001TTransport (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (darrenbyrnes)*

95,497, with only 50 miles on this build!
purchased it in 02 with 16K


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

bought with 68,000 october of 2008 now it has 82,000. 
14,000 miles annually...


----------



## thenamescolby (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: whats your odometer read?. (erik5TT)*

56,000 miles, and $7k in repairs this year... done 16,000 this year so right around $0.43 per mile driven.


----------



## mr.ramsey (Apr 9, 2008)

*FV-QR*

161,000 miles - purchase in Jan '07 with 93k miles


----------



## russwiththebus (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: whats your odometer read?. (erik5TT)*

59,825 miles when I bought it in May 2009. It's an '03.
Today it sits at around 67,000. I'm getting close to a timing belt change.


----------



## qua_TT_ro (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: whats your odometer read?. (erik5TT)*

85k, i bought it spring of 08' w/ 59k


----------



## erik5TT (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: whats your odometer read?. (qua_TT_ro)*

diggin the participation! to the person who mentioned driving the tt as a winter rally car... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ive never had more fun doing 65 in ten inches of snow down the highway passing pickups like its nothing. ive owned my share of 4x4s and as long as im not off the road, the tt is a solid winter ride.


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: whats your odometer read?. (erik5TT)*

bought in 06 i think with around 65k...jus turned over 100k on way home from ocmd


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: whats your odometer read?. (qua_TT_ro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *qua_TT_ro* »_85k, i bought it spring of 08' w/ 59k 

x2 kinda wierd
Just under 60k for me when I bought it in March 08. I looked at it yesterday and it said 84444. Year round daily.


----------



## TTracing (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: whats your odometer read?. (erik5TT)*

176,672 on 04, bought new,my daily driver.
128,668 on 02, bought new, retired at 95,000mi.. My son,then, drove it for a year (15,000mi). My racer ,since 05. Did a 13'3 at Fixxfest today.
I hate the Mk2...Looking for a manual 05,06, with low mileage...


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: whats your odometer read?. (TTracing)*

bought in January '08 with 34,000, now at 76,000 (daily Driver)


----------



## TSTARKZ123 (Oct 1, 2004)

I should be embarrassed; 46,854 on car today....purchased with 28, 205 in October 2005.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: (TSTARKZ123)*

I'm really happy to see there are a lot of people turning over 100k still with no major issues!
I have 96k on my fickle cluster : )
I bought the car with 46k on it November 26th 2005 for $16,250 so this next week is our anniversary! I'll buy it something lol. (cute right) I remember driving to CT to get this car it was a great adventure, I drove my dad's E46 up and the TT down. It was a real blast I was so high on life at the time I can't even explain it! My dad passed the year before in 2004 thanksgiving day so picking this car up changed that month a little and it makes me enjoy the fall even more. Every fall I love driving around with the windows down no matter how cold it is with our awesome heated seats on & listening to the leaves crunch under the tires as i drive by. Oak trees look pretty too. I love the fall!
I love that car. Sadly it won't be driven for awhile but I'm saving that next 100k for BT enjoyment I hope!


_Modified by DougLoBue at 1:24 PM 11-22-2009_


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: (DougLoBue)*

34,000 mi. bought it with 28k.


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: whats your odometer read?. (erik5TT)*

I'm at 81k but just had a "fresh" motor installed.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: whats your odometer read?. (exboy99)*

110,8xx, bought in July of 09 w/98k.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

67k on one, 30k on the other.


----------



## mbaron (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: whats your odometer read?. (erik5TT)*

Just over 80,000 for me. Auto-crossed it Sunday, it did ten 4500rpm launches in about 2 hours without complaining.


----------



## AudiOso (May 12, 2007)

35k miles on an 03' 225 Coupe. Bought in Sep of 06' with 25k on the clock. This is purely a weekend car, sunny days, not a DD.


----------



## ttep (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: (AudiOso)*

72,XXX its an 04


----------



## RonN (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: (ttep)*

2002 with 68,200 miles on it. Bought it in September 2006 with 37,000 on it. I've driven it 8000 miles this year only because of two road trips that added an extra 2400 miles. I drive it 5 out of 7 days of the week.


----------



## DjSticky (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: (RonN)*

01
Bought Feb 09 with 73k, just turned 90k on my way back from a meet in NY


----------



## winTTer (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (DjSticky)*

82k, bought it one year ago with 64.5k


----------

